# Ritter der Elune



## Nightbeast (6. April 2007)

Hi die Ritter der Elune suchen neue Mitstreiter.

Wir sind auf dem Server Kargath und sind zur zeit 3 leute.Ts-server is auch vorhanden also würde ich sagen meldet euch einfach bei mir und kämpft mit uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (10. April 2007)

is denn hier niemand von Kargath oder will sich einfach nur keiner melden??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (18. April 2007)

verdammt hier is echt keiner von kargath is das .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (5. Mai 2007)

Also jetz geb ich die hoffnung langsam auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteZombie (6. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin zwar nich auf dem selben server wie ihr, aber wenn ich auf dem währe und eine Gilde suchen würde, dann würde ich schon gerne ein parr mer informationen zu eurer Gilde haben z.B. in welchem level ihr euch befindet da ihr ja noch erst 3 leute seit. Muss jetzt nicht umbedingt der Grund sein warum sich keiner bei euch meldet, ich wollte einfach nur mal nen Tipp abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (21. Mai 2007)

Also wir sind mittlerweile 16 leute die meisten bewegen sich so im bereich ab 25 bis 40 mit außnahme meines main und dem main des anderen chef welche 64 und z.z. 51 is nach einer auflöung und zusammen schließung unserer beiden gilden haben wir doch starken zuwachs bekommen worüber ich mich natürlich sehr freue alle mitglieder sind sehr nett und helfen bei quests wenn sie nich selber in einer stecken und hilfe brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir haben keine lvl Vorraussetzungen oder eine vorgegebene online zeit.kann jeder kommen wann er will hab von einigen gilden schon gehört das man mit seinem char teilweise min 2-3 stunden täglich on sein soll find ich aber quatsch man hat ja immerhin ein reallife. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie auch immer wie haben unsere heimat auf kargath gefunden und hoffen auf großen zuwachs

P.s: kommt und habt spaß und wer rechtschreibfehler gefunden hat darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (23. Juni 2007)

Warum schreib ich in diesem thread eigentlich fast nur alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (24. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie hat dieser Thread keine anständige Übersicht, es wirkt unprofessionell und halbherzig. So gewinnst du keine Leute für dich. Schau doch ggf. mal in andere Threads.


----------



## Nightbeast (6. Juli 2007)

das könnte womöglich der fall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2007)

Ganz sicher sogar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scherbenritter (7. Juli 2007)

Jo zu wenig infos !!!

Aber für leute auf dem Server Lothar schaut doch mal hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.the-fire-of-allianz.de

alle infos auf der HP uner Gilde Bewerbungen gerne im Forum 

grüße euer

Fire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightbeast (31. Juli 2007)

Also nun mittlerweile sind wir ganze 52 member und ich hab jetz ein wichtiges Auswahlkreterium nix unter lvl62 wir sind auch gut im pvp - Arena vertreten und die inis werden von uns auch recht gut gerockt.


----------

